# Any porcupine keepers?



## charlottedavenport (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd love to one day have a porcupine (thinking around 10years time) but i know very little about them i just think they are amazing creatures.
So does anyone here keep them?
If so i'd love to hear about what you feed them, the encloses including pic's if pos, what there like to keep, common health problems, the expense of keeping one and any anything else really.


----------



## Kloy (Aug 4, 2009)

What kind of porcupine?


----------



## charlottedavenport (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm thinking more in the direction of an african crested porcupine but i also love the american tree porcupine.


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

Your brave! I used to work with them lol scary things always had to watches elf with them ! X


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

A friend of mine has a very friendly african crested (even though he keeps saying it's a pain in the arse!)……..you need an extra safe enclosure! This one has already eaten his way out of 2 sheds!

I much prefer the new world porcupines, but I've never seen either of these kept privately in the UK.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

My college had two African crested porcupines. They started to get quite aggressive and in the end my college had to get rid of them because it was becoming to dangerous for students or anyone to get in with them. The animal unit in the college has a wellie on display from one of the tutors that still has porcupine quills stuck in it


----------



## charlottedavenport (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you for the replies so far  Wasn't aware they were known for aggression. But like I said very early stages of research. The more information I can get the better 


sunnydelighter said:


> Your brave! I used to work with them lol scary things always had to watches elf with them ! X


 You used to watch Elf with them? I'm not sure if i'm having a dumb moment but I can only think that means the film, and that can't be right lol x


----------



## charlottedavenport (Jan 10, 2012)

charlottedavenport said:


> You used to watch Elf with them? I'm not sure if i'm having a dumb moment but I can only think that means the film, and that can't be right lol x


 Having reread that I think it was a very dumb moment combined with a typo. Now thinking you had to watch yourself with them:blush: x


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

charlottedavenport said:


> Wasn't aware they were known for aggression.


Well, they're practically blind, armed with footlong spines and are perfectly capable and constantly ready to see off big cats and hyenas…….so yeah, they can be pretty bad tempered unless handled from baby age.


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

When I had to clean them I had to use a broom to prevent them getting close to me x


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

I've quizzed a few ACP keepers, from what I've been told (so don't take this as gospel) they need an enclosure of around 100 sq. feet with concrete / mesh floor & walls, and they feed on a mix of fresh fruit & veg and some sort of rodent mix or dog kibble. I find them fascinating but the quills do scare me a bit.


----------



## abaddon_1974 (Jan 7, 2010)

I am thinking about a pair of African Crested, I was offered a new world porcupine (North American) but was not in a position at the time to take up the offer.
Still a dream animal for me either new or old world, just need to get my backside in gear with an enclosure.


----------



## Kloy (Aug 4, 2009)

I work with a hand-reared Indian Crested. He's my special boy and I'll happily have him sat on my lap...I know him well enough to know his mood, although obviously, it's always a risk. Generally, he's pretty good natured, although does like his own way, and gets quite food aggressive (I usually feed him, and get out the enclosure). A lot of other keepers prefer to stay clear, however the more you let on you're nervous, the more he takes the mick. When he's cross you get a bit of warning before there's any rushing with the quills - for example he growls, he'll stamp a little and they rattle their hollow quills. 

Diet-wise (and I'd assume it's fairly similar for ACP) we feed him root veg (nice and hard for his teeth), a biscuit supplement, and the occasional treat (corn on the cob, apple), plus seed and nuts. I give him rawhide treats also to wear his teeth.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

OUCH!


----------

